# Dry skin on pinkies?



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Jackal's litter is about 4 days old now, and when I looked in on them just now, I noticed that all the babies have very dry skin, like dandruff. Is this because they're getting fur right now? I see peach fuzz, but I know Mom doesn't have mites or anything, and I worry a lot.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's perfectly normal 

Sarah xxx


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think this is normal, even when babies are born in the hospital some have dry skin around legs..etc


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Ooh phew. Someday, I'm going to make a very high stress parent, lol!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

That pink baby looks really small compared to the others.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

It is. I'm keeping an eye on him, but she hasn't culled him so I'm thinking it'll be fine. He is small though.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol, thats okay! you will be a good parent :lol:


----------

